# pronunciation - s --> sh (sitio, los)



## Orpington

Hello, I am currently living in Bilbao

I am sure that I hear people saying, for example, 'shi' not 'sí' and 'algun shitio' instead of 'algun sitio'. And sometimes in 'los', for example, the s sounds like a normal s but with a little whistle at the same time..

Is this normal?


----------



## Golfus

I can imagine a short kind of cases in which, spanish people can sound "shi" instead "si" (translation: "Yes"):
1. Drunk people: The tonge slips and the "S" sound is long, as it creeps...
2. Drugged people: the same as last one.
3. A tough guy: Desafortunately, there are people who likes to speak as if they belonges to Mafia...

Just laugh if you hear someone speaking Spanish in that way
Greetings,


----------



## kidika

Golfus said:


> I can imagine a short kind of cases in which, spanish people can sound "shi" instead "si" (translation: "Yes"):
> 1. Drunk people: The tonge slips and the "S" sound is long, as it creeps...
> 2. Drugged people: the same as last one.
> 3. A tough guy: Desafortunately, there are people who likes to speak as if they belonges to Mafia...
> 
> Just laugh if you hear someone speaking Spanish in that way
> Greetings,



I agree with you.

I´d add that every individual person has his own way of uttering sounds.  So you might have come across those who pronounce the "s" in that  particular way. Take Rajoy (PP leader), for instance, his s´s sound really funny.


----------



## Golfus

kidika said:


> I agree with you.
> 
> I´d add that every individual person has his own way of uttering sounds. So you might have come across those who pronounce the "s" in that particular way. Take Rajoy (PP leader), for instance, his s´s sound really funny.


 

What smart comment...! You are right: There is another kind: people who do not have "frenillo" (Sorry I do not how to say it in english: this small piece in our mouth, whose object is to get stop our tongue)


----------



## caniho

Orpington said:


> Hello, I am currently living in Bilbao
> 
> I am sure that I hear people saying, for example, 'shi' not 'sí' and 'algun shitio' instead of 'algun sitio'. And sometimes in 'los', for example, the s sounds like a normal s but with a little whistle at the same time..
> 
> Is this normal?



People in Northern Spain pronounce their s's with the tip of the tongue more towards the back of the mouth than is normal for speakers of other dialects of Spanish (or English for that matter). So it may sound like a sh sometimes, especially if you're not used to that sound.


----------



## Orpington

Thanks for the replies! Haha yes the person I heard saying 'algun shitio' is my flatmate, who spends most of her time smoking porros..

On the other hand, I was listening to my Spanish listening CD, and the people on there, who I think have a very proper, Valladolid sort of accent, can sometimes be heard to say 'anunciosh', 'gatosh' et cetera. The 'sh' isn't as strong as in English, just a slightly more slushy S- somewhere between an S and a Sh..


----------



## Orpington

caniho said:


> People in Northern Spain pronounce their s's with the tip of the tongue more towards the back of the mouth than is normal for speakers of other dialects of Spanish (or English for that matter). So it may sound like a sh sometimes, especially if you're not used to that sound.



Yes.. it's not quite a Sh .. like a mix between s and sh. Thanks!


----------



## Outsider

Orpington said:


> Hello, I am currently living in Bilbao
> 
> I am sure that I hear people saying, for example, 'shi' not 'sí' and 'algun shitio' instead of 'algun sitio'. And sometimes in 'los', for example, the s sounds like a normal s but with a little whistle at the same time..
> 
> Is this normal?


Yes, it's a widespread pronunciation in Spain. And the sound is similar, but not identical, to a "sh".


----------



## kidika

Orpington said:


> Thanks for the replies! Haha yes the person I heard saying 'algun shitio' is my flatmate, who spends most of her time smoking porros..
> 
> On the other hand, I was listening to my Spanish listening CD, and the people on there, who I think have a very proper, Valladolid sort of accent, can sometimes be heard to say 'anunciosh', 'gatosh' et cetera. The 'sh' isn't as strong as in English, just a slightly more slushy S- somewhere between an S and a Sh..


¡¡¡Con la Iglesia hemos topado!!! No sé en Bilbao, pero en Valladolid a mi no me parece que hagamos "sh" en absoluto. Es verdad como dice caniho que en otros lugares la "s" se pronuncia más sibilante, es decir, presionando la parte delantera de la lengua contra la parte delantera del paladar, pero deberías intentar enseñar a niños de Valladolid a decir "she sells, sea shells on the sea shore" y te darías cuenta de que "sh" no está entre nuestros sonidos Me inclino por la teoría del porro.  Es dedcir la "sh" inglesa lleva una especie de "redondeamiento" de los labios, algo que nunca hace ningun hablante de español de Castilla.


----------



## panjabigator

Really glad you started this question; it's bugged me for a while too!

Can anyone describe the phoneme?  Where exactly does the tongue get placed?


----------



## Outsider

It's been discussed many times here in the forums. See for example this recent post.
You can also hear the sound and see how it's pronounced here.


----------



## Orpington

Thanks for the links.. really useful especially the second one! it's great!

Edit- I've been looking at the S with a dot underneath, and I cant make the whistle noise?? I'm trying to put my tongue like it is shown in the diagram, but I dont get how...


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Hola:
Yo no tengo ni idea de fonética, pero me parece que, en general la _s_ española suena mucho más fuerte que la _s_ en los países latinoamericanos (y a ese sonido se puede estar refiriendo *Orpington*).
De hecho, conozco a mucha gente de allí, y cuando nos imitan a los españoles, se burlan de cómo pronunciamos la _s_ (sobre todo la _-s_ final) tanto los de Valladolid como los catalanes...: no importa el lugar.
A ellos les suena muy parecida a la _z_ (o sin casi).
Si no, que opine algún latinoamericano...


----------



## kidika

aldonzalorenzo said:


> Hola:
> Yo no tengo ni idea de fonética, pero me parece que, en general la _s_ española suena mucho más fuerte que la _s_ en los países latinoamericanos (y a ese sonido se puede estar refiriendo *Orpington*).
> De hecho, conozco a mucha gente de allí, y cuando nos imitan a los españoles, se burlan de cómo pronunciamos la _s_ (sobre todo la _-s_ final) tanto los de Valladolid como los catalanes...: no importa el lugar.
> A ellos les suena muy parecida a la _z_ (o sin casi).
> Si no, que opine algún latinoamericano...



No sé muy bien qué quieres decir por más fuerte. Lo que está claro es que incluso entre hablantes de un mismo lugar hay variaciones en la pronunciación de la "s". Sin ir más lejos, en el link que pone Outsider, la chica que pronuncia la "s" (donde pone acento castellano) la hace muy sibilante. A algunos esta pronunciación les puede sonar un pelín cursi en un castellano o alguien que tenga un acento del norte. No sonaría para nada cursi en un andaluz, por ejemplo, o en un canario o extremeño o murciano...No sé si me dejo a alguien...Que me perdone si lo hago 

Yo hablé sólo de Castilla por simplificar el tema. Es que si llego a decir que en toda España no existe el sonido "sh", creo que no estaría haciendo honor a la verdad, porque en Andalucía hacen algo muy parecido (por lo menos cuando dicen cosas como chocho y picha, que hacen algo parecido a shosho y pisha) 
Una cosa más, ¿se burlan de nosotros cuando hacemos la s, en serio?
Por cierto, gracias por los links, Outsider, ¡muy buenos!


----------



## ampurdan

Coincido en que el sonido de la ese que hace la mujer de ese enlace, que ya conocía, es muy exagerado, por un lado, y por otro, no veo como puede sonar ni remotamente como una "sh".

Por otro lado, como ya he dicho en otros hilos, para mis oídos, alguna pronunciación de "x" de gente del centro y norte de España sí me parece algo entre "s" y "sh". Por ejemplo, cuando dicen "Xanadú". Y curiosamente, para mí, ese sonido es más parecido a la "s" de los ingleses o latinoamericanos.

Todo debe ser muy subjetivo.


----------



## Fer BA

aldonzalorenzo said:


> Hola:
> Yo no tengo ni idea de fonética, pero me parece que, en general la _s_ española suena mucho más fuerte que la _s_ en los países latinoamericanos (y a ese sonido se puede estar refiriendo *Orpington*).
> De hecho, conozco a mucha gente de allí, y cuando nos imitan a los españoles, se burlan de cómo pronunciamos la _s_ (sobre todo la _-s_ final) tanto los de Valladolid como los catalanes...: no importa el lugar.
> A ellos les suena muy parecida a la _z_ (o sin casi).
> Si no, que opine algún latinoamericano...


 
Bueno, bueno....¿por dónde comienzo? 

Ya que esto de las burlas puede terminar en algo pesado, desde ya aviso que no soy de los que las hacen con mala leche. Gran parte de mi familia es española (gallegos, catalenes y valencianos), me eduqué en un colegio español....y toda burla que haga es con cariño (y sin respeto, sino no sería una burla). 

Sí, como en cualquier otro lugar hacemos burlas sobre el resto del mundo (cercano...) y aceptamos las que nos hacen. 

Para mantenernos exclusivamente dentro de la fonética, las burlas típicas a la pronunciación española (que por muy distintass que sean entre las distintas regiones en general en América se oye como una, a lo sumo dos -Norte/Sur-) pasan mucho por las _-s_, las _-c_ y las _-z_ (sonidos sin distinción alguna en gran parte de América), por la _-ch_ y por la inefable _-z_ al final de _Madrid_. Al oído americano esa _-s_ suena, definitivamente como una _-sh_ apagada (como cuando alguien chista). 

_Losh eshpañoles shomosh...._
_En la mitaz de Madriz hay una parez y una viz cubierta con una rez. _




Tema aparte es la pronunciación de la _-ch_, especialmente la del Sur (que nos suena como una sss, _sssico, ven pa'aquí_) o cuando se pronuncian del inglés _La sssampionslig, Sssarlot, Carolina del Norte. _

Seguramente el resto de los americanos tendrá burlas para los porteños (_sho sé que sho como posho con cuchisho_). 



kidika said:


> Una cosa más, ¿se burlan de nosotros cuando hacemos la s, en serio?


 
Kidika;
con todo cariño, ¿realmente te sorprende? la _-s_ española es una marca en el orillo.


----------



## Mr. P Mosh

Algunos españoles si suenan muy exagerados (para mi oído mexicano, claro) casi rayando en la sh, como Camilo Sesto en "El amor de mi vida". :O

De niño siempre me llamo la atención especialmente el segundo y tercer verso:


> ...me duele más tu adiós
> que el peor castigo que me imponga Dios...


Los demás versos no se me hacen tan exagerados en cuanto a las eses.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Hola.
Cuando dije lo de "burla", no lo dije pensando en que lo hacen con mala intención: no me siento molesta para nada. 
Sólo decir, que en general tengo la sensación de que los latinoamericanos que conozco (muchos de los cuales son argentinos), cuando imitan a los españoles, una de las cosas que les llama la atención es nuestra pronunciación de la _s._ Y por tanto, si les llama la atención, es porque la pronunciamos distinto que ellos, y más tipo "sh" (lo siento, no sé fonética).
*Fer BA*, una pregunta: si un argentino, que no conozca nada de la distinción entre las regiones españolas (de hecho para ellos somos todos "gallegos"), nos imita, ¿cómo pronuncia la s? ¿A qué la pronuncia como sh? Estoy hablando de una especie de estereotipo, porque entiendo que incluso cada pueblo pronuncia distinto. Pero es como cuando nosotros imitamos a los italianos, y terminamos todo en -e o en -i: ¡por algo será! O a los alemanes con el "subanestrujenbajen".
Ya sé que no conviene generalizar, pero tengo que hacerlo.
P.S: lo de la z no es un mal madrileño: te contaría un montón de gente que la pronuncia así. Estoy pensando en un amigo de La Rioja y una de Burgos...


----------



## kidika

ampurdan said:


> Todo debe ser muy subjetivo.


Spot-on!


----------



## Orpington

Muy interesante discusion, gracias a todos. Ahora estoy pensando si hay eses diferentes en ingles tambien..


----------



## caniho

Orpington said:


> Muy interesante discusion, gracias a todos. Ahora estoy pensando si hay eses diferentes en ingles tambien..



En algún lado leí que sí existen, pero a diferencia de lo que ocurre con el español, no tiene que ver con diferencias regionales sino más bien personales. En cualquier caso creo que la ese apical es muy minoritaria en inglés. Volviendo al español, a mí lo que me resulta más curioso es que la mayoría de los españoles no perciben ninguna diferencia entre las dos eses, mientras que los hablantes del otro lado del océnao parece que sí. Es un poco raro, será que la  ese castellana es más chillona. Yo la verdad es que no lo noto, sólo me di cuenta comparando la fonética del inglés y el español.


----------



## Fer BA

aldonzalorenzo said:


> Sólo decir, que en general tengo la sensación de que los latinoamericanos que conozco (muchos de los cuales son argentinos), cuando imitan a los españoles, una de las cosas que les llama la atención es nuestra pronunciación de la _s._ Y por tanto, si les llama la atención, es porque la pronunciamos distinto que ellos, y más tipo "sh" (lo siento, no sé fonética).
> *Fer BA*, una pregunta: si un argentino, que no conozca nada de la distinción entre las regiones españolas (de hecho para ellos somos todos "gallegos"), nos imita, ¿cómo pronuncia la s? ¿A qué la pronuncia como sh?


 
Exactamente, sobre todo las -s de final de palabra.

Una que recordé de un profesor que tuve en la secundaria, sevillano él, que nos gritaba, furioso, por nuestra idéntica pronunciación de la _ese (-s), la sé (-c) y la seta (-z). ¡¡que la eze es la eze, la zé la zé y la zeta la zeta!!_



caniho said:


> Volviendo al español, a mí lo que me resulta más curioso es que la mayoría de los españoles no perciben ninguna diferencia entre las dos eses, mientras que los hablantes del otro lado del océnao parece que sí. Es un poco raro, será que la ese castellana es más chillona. Yo la verdad es que no lo noto, sólo me di cuenta comparando la fonética del inglés y el español.


 
Es mucho más chillona -para nuestro oído- mucho más siseante y suena muchas veces, sobretodo las -s de final de palabra, como la -s inglesa de _pleasure. _Sin ir más lejos, la pronunciación de Banderas de su perfume, el _Blú Shedacshon_.


----------



## Agró

T. Navarro Tomás, _Manual de pronunciación española_. Madrid: CSIC, 1982 (p. 110).

"Otros defectos de pronunciación relativos a la _s_.- 
En el Norte de España, entre *vascos*, navarros y riojanos, la _s_ suele ser pronunciada con un matiz chicheante, más o menos desarrollado, que la distingue de la _s_ española normal. En realidad, como ya queda dicho, la misma _s_ española, en su propia estructura ápicoalveolar, muestra un cierto punto de palatización. La _s_ norteña refuerza este carácter palatal empleando una mayor adherencia de los lados de la lengua al cielo de la boca y disminuyendo al mismo tiempo el redondeamiento de la abertura ápicoalveolar."

Los porros producen efectos curiosos, pero les juro que yo no los pruebo y que sí pronuncio _eses norteñas_: *Shanti *e vez de *Santi *(recuerden "Las inquietudes de Shanti Andía", de Baroja, otro norteño).


----------



## Outsider

ampurdan said:


> Por otro lado, como ya he dicho en otros hilos, para mis oídos, alguna pronunciación de "x" de gente del centro y norte de España sí me parece algo entre "s" y "sh". Por ejemplo, cuando dicen "Xanadú". Y curiosamente, para mí, ese sonido es más parecido a la "s" de los ingleses o latinoamericanos.


La "x" del gallego (¡y, creo, del catalán!) me suena igual a la "sh" inglesa. Pero eso es probablemente asunto para otro hilo.


----------



## ampurdan

Outsider said:


> La "x" del gallego (¡y, creo, del catalán!) me suena igual a la "sh" inglesa. Pero eso es probablemente asunto para otro hilo.



No me estaba refiriendo a la "x" gallega o del catalán, sino a la manera de pronunciar la "x" en Xanadú alguna gente del centro y norte de España (que no tienen ninguno de esos dos idiomas como lengua materna).


----------



## VictorBsAs

En el Río de la Plata pronunciamos tanto la 's' como la 'z' o 'c' (ante 'e' o 'i') con el mismo sonido [s]
En cambio en algunas regiones (¿la mayoría? ¿todas?) de España, se pronuncia la 's' con este sonido [s~] con la punta de la lengua sobre el paladar y para la 'z/c' usan el sonido [θ]
Cuando un argentino trata de imitar a un español, exagera esta diferencia, pero suele hacerlo mal, pronunciando [s~] en todos los casos o bien reemplazando todos por [θ]


----------



## Forero

The whistled _s_ I think is retroflex, and to English speakers it resembles an _sh_ sound, but it is really quite different.

What I have read is that this retroflex _s_ has been in Spanish for a long time, and possibly goes back to Latin. In the Middle Ages, when earlier [ts] (for _z_ and _c_) was becoming [s], the retroflex _s_ was distinct enough that the _s_-_z_ distinction could be maintained. Later, _s_ and _z_ merged in some dialects, and in other dialects _z_ changed from an _s_ sound to a _th_-like sound. Because of the new _th_ sound for _z_, the original retroflex _s_ became confused with an ordinary [s] sound with no loss of phonemic distinction. But though the distinction between ordinary _s_ and retroflex _s_ no longer has phonemic meaning, non-native speakers do still notice it, especially in dialects of Spanish that maintain the _s_-_z_ distinction.

Retroflex _s_ is also common in Dutch, Portuguese, and Modern Greek, and can also be heard in Chinese.


----------



## Outsider

I don't think it's a retroflex in the sense of the IPA (although I have seen it transcribed as such sometimes). Retroflexes are the kinds of sounds that you find in many of the languages of India.


----------

